# Bulova Accutron II Surveyor watches almost impossible to find?



## javak810i

Hello guys,

I've been searching a few days for a Bulova 96B213 watch with no luck. Everything is sold out or discontinued and the pre-owned market is either non existent or the price is like 10 times the MSRP. Do you know why are they so hard to find? Do you know where I could get some? Thanks


----------



## yankeexpress

That supply situation is unfortunate, as they are terrific watches. After getting the white 213, went and snagged blue, green, black as well as the red dial chrono 2 years ago.


----------



## tmathes

Accutron II models have been out of production for around 3 years so the supply will be nearly non-existent. The people who were lucky enough to snag one (got mine used from another WUS member 3 years ago) won't let them go since they're big-time bang-for-the-buck watches. Attractive non-garish designs (looking at you Precisionist), not too big or too small, accurate, reliable. If you pair one with a nice leather strap they look more expensive than they cost.

Unfortunately when adding those factors up you're going to be stuck with fact that they're going to be bear to find and if you do fine one be prepared to pay.

As for sources, eBay is the obvious one first. Sign up for alerts off watchrecon.com (a site that monitors multiple used watch selling sites), I've seen one pop up ever 4-6 months on one of the sites monitored. You can also try chrono24.com. There may be other sites other WUS members can suggest.

Since this watch has been out of production for so long the used market is your best bet. "New old stock" (NOS) might show up on eBay for chrono24 but be prepared to pay up even more than for a used one.


----------



## mystic nerd

I suggest you run your eBay or other search on "Accutron II" instead of "Surveyor". They're marked Accutron II, but only Bulova fans know they are called Surveyor. You'll see some watches you don't want but I think you'll find more Surveyors that way.

Blue Surveyor on a black aftermarket strap - the original strap is too strong a blue for my taste.









Black Surveyor on original bracelet.









Happy hunting!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Not the best color combo.. but

Surveyor

Blue


----------



## Ededdeddie

It's most unfortunate that Bulova discontinued the Accutron II line. I bought a few very cheap on Amazon, but wish I had bought just a couple more: the Spaceview, and the silver Lobster.

What I did snag (not counting the Archival models) are [pic attached]. And I'm glad I did. I was able to get the silver Moonview for $160 on eBay just this week which is amazingly cheap now. Just a year ago you could get them brand spanking be for under $150. Now? ... expect to pay no less than $350, easily. The non-chrono Snorkels are nearly unfindable.

Whether the 262 Chrono movement or it's a simple 3-hand with that beautiful sweeping second, they're all fantastic watches. I'd buy them ALL if I could build a time machine. Oh well ?


----------



## Ziptie

There was a silver Surveyor sold on ebay today. Considered bidding on it, but didn't, because it's not quite my style, and I found a good price on a new black snorkel last night!


----------



## mystic nerd

Ziptie said:


> There was a silver Surveyor sold on ebay today. Considered bidding on it, but didn't, because it's not quite my style, and I found a good price on a new black snorkel last night!


Congrats on the new acquisition - a very nice watch! And yes, most of the 262s have become difficult to find, and pricey.


----------



## Putin on the Wrist

I recently acquired this, new for something like €250 - 300:







I felt like it was in need of a black strap with red stitches, right? :think:


----------



## Commisar

Wolfsatz said:


> Not the best color combo.. but
> 
> Surveyor
> 
> Blue


That gold one has a slightly different case than the regular Surveyors.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

it is called Evolution....


----------



## oztech

Yep it was one of the best looking Bulova's made IMO and mine is dead accurate years later.


----------



## Mmpaste

Glad that i got a creamsicle snorkel when I did. As I was sitting on the fence over the 96b213, not only did it evaporate but so did the 96b229 and the 96b253 and all the rest of the accutron 2 line. If these three, the 213 surveyor was next on the list. Sadness.


----------



## dornier

Anyone spotting a 96b213 out there in the wild for sale? I'd like to buy one of I could. Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

I know someone looking for the cream sickle snorkel if anyone’s got a lead…

Mine’s not for sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

I’ve been thinking about selling my Accutron II collection. Still kind of undecided, but have been contemplating it. White dial Surveyor as mentioned above, a Moonview on bracelet, an orange and white bezel Snorkel, a Lobster, and one other. I hardly wear them anymore, and it feels like a waste just having them sit there.


----------



## dornier

FL410 said:


> I've been thinking about selling my Accutron II collection. Still kind of undecided, but have been contemplating it. White dial Surveyor as mentioned above, a Moonview on bracelet, an orange and white bezel Snorkel, a Lobster, and one other. I hardly wear them anymore, and it feels like a waste just having them sit there.


Hi, I'm interested in the white dial Surveyor. I sent you a message. Thanks, George


----------



## dwlighting

I own a Surveyor II in blue, near mint, with both the original strap + a Harris Tweed Vario strap I am probably going to sell soon. 
If anyone here is interested, please make me an offer. 
Runs perfectly.


----------



## roscoe67

As a surveyor, I am curious. What about this model is designed for survey? Is it a historic model that had particular accuracy or something?


----------



## SecondEspresso

That clear one is so cool. Aren't they kinda hard to maintain though? I remember researching them a while back and reading about some sort of issue like that. I don't know. I still want one.


----------



## Robotaz

roscoe67 said:


> As a surveyor, I am curious. What about this model is designed for survey? Is it a historic model that had particular accuracy or something?


Surveyor also means someone who oversees or supervises.


----------



## roscoe67

Robotaz said:


> Surveyor also means someone who oversees or supervises.


Hmm. I'm not familiar with that definition.


----------



## Robotaz

roscoe67 said:


> Hmm. I'm not familiar with that definition.


Yep, and we usually say “SUR-vey”, but the correct pronunciation even for using tools to record land parameters is “sur-VEY”.


----------



## roscoe67

Robotaz said:


> Yep, and we usually say “SUR-vey”, but the correct pronunciation even for using tools to record land parameters is “sur-VEY”.


Well, that's the noun / verb distinction for the word. You surVEY the land, but conduct a SURvey.

Anyway, I still don't understand the name. Unless the tuning-fork accuracy is the thing, for surveyors who use(d) celestial readings to geolocate.


----------



## Mikey1967

SUR-vey is the noun; sur-VEY is the verb. Anywho, these days im big on the Surveyor green dial. I picked one up for 99 bucks, but like a schmuck i sold it. I’ve actually owned every single one- sometimes as many as 3 xs? How’s that for a surveyor?


----------



## ReallyBored

What do you call the guy at the mall with the clipboard who asks if you can spare five minutes to help fill out his survey?


----------



## Mikey1967

that guy at the mall would be me👌


----------



## b55er

Y’all wrong.

It is named Surveyor after the early NASA moon probes of the mid 1960’s. Bulova was the supplier for the on-board tuning fork chronometer of these probes. The chronometer on-board was used to time automated thruster firings during the flight, lunar orbit, and landing sequences. See last page  https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a12/NASAPressSurveyorB14Sep66.pdf

Also see http://www.decadecounter.com/accutron/Apollo_Contribution.pdf

Marketing was in full swing of making space themed consumer watches such as the Spaceview, Astronaut, and Surveyor.

 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surveyor_program


----------

